# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Einsatz von EM-Microorganismen im Schwimmteich?



## Tephrofan (12. Okt. 2016)

Was vielleicht noch berücksichtigt werden soll in unserem Projekt weil wir da schon sehr viel positives Feetback bekommen haben, ist die Verwendung von EM-Microorganismen. Ein Bekannter von uns aus Österreich mit dem Kristallklaren Wasser hat so gut wie keine Pflanzen in seinem eher kleinen, aber tiefen Teich, welcher durch einen ca. 5m hohen Wasserfall umgewälzt wird. Er war der erste mit dem ich über den Einsatz von EM konfrontiert wurde. Leider konnte ich hier in der Suchleiste keine Beiträge hierzu finden- hat hier jemand Erfahrung?-


----------



## Dr.J (12. Okt. 2016)

Du findest deswegen hier nichts darüber, weil solche Themen immer aus dem Ruder laufen und wir hier keine Freunde von "Sachen in den Teich kippen" sind, um Wasser klar zu bekommen. Lass es lieber und verwende lieber Pflanzen zur Klärung des Wassers. 

Achja. In der Trashbox hier im Forum liegen genug EM-Themen rum.


----------



## Zacky (12. Okt. 2016)

Hallo.

Unsere Erfahrungen sind sicherlich (noch) nicht reichhaltig und fundiert, aber meine Frau hat im August diesen Jahres mit der experiementellen Anwendung von selbstgebrauten flüssigen EM angefangen. Wir haben die EM sowohl im Koiteich, als auch im Schwimmteich (mit 4 Mini-Koi) eingesetzt. Der eigentliche Hintergrund des experimentellen Einsatzes, war eine bakterielle Infektion mit teils gravierenden Folgen die wir zuvor im Koiteich hatten. Diese wurde jedoch grundsätzlich mit anderen Mitteln bekämpft. Die Zugabe von EM erfolgte erst nach Abschluss der notwendigen Maßnahmen.

Letztendlich haben wir uns die EM selbst "zubereitet" und anfangs 1 x wöchentlich - 1 Liter EM / 10.000 Liter Volumen in den Teich gegeben. Mit der Zeit klarte das Wasser zusehends auf, die Schwebeteilchen verschwanden, die leichte Gelb-/Braun-Färbung des Wassers ließ nach und ein paar äußerliche Verletzungen (vermutlich in Folge der bakteriellen Infektion) bei 1-2 Fischen sind augenscheinlich schnell wieder abgeheilt und die Fische auch wieder genesen.

Mittlerweile geben wir die EM-Flüssigkeit gelegentlich auch direkt dem Futter zu, weichen es darin etwas ein und geben es dann den Fischen. Aber das trifft ja für Dich nicht wirklich zu.

Im Schwimmteich selbst war zudem ein Rückgäng der Fadenalgen zu erkennen und dessen Struktur änderte sich, so dass es wiederum leicht zu lösen war. Das Wasser wirkte "glasklar".

(keine UVC an den Teichen, nur mechanische Vorfilterung & biologische Filterung mit Helix und Pflanzenfilter)

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig, da echte (Langzeit-)Erfahrungswerte leider noch fehlen.


----------



## Haegar (12. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe in den letzten 4 Jahren regelmäßig jeweils im Frühjahr EM eingesetzt. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis gegenüber den Mitteln, die man in den Teich kippen kann ( aber nicht sollte), bin ich nach einem langen Beratungsgespräch mit EM zu dem Entschluss gekommen den Einsatz auszuprobieren. Da es biologische Materialien sind, die in den Teich kommen, sah ich keine Gefahr für die Fische und Pflanzen. 
Eingesetzt habe ich immer ein Gemisch aus EM(Flüssig), Zeolithpulver(0-0,1mm) und EM-Keramik Super Cera Pulver in den entsprechenden Anteilen. Die anfängliche Trübung des Wassers verschwindet nach wenigen Tagen. Ich  hatte den Eindruck, dass sich die Ablagerungen am Teichboden zersetzten und teilweise auftrieben und auch die Algenbildung deutlich anders verlief als in den Jahren zuvor. 
Das Gemisch habe ich direkt in den Filter geschüttet, so blieben auch einige der EM gleich in den Filtewrmedien hängen und konnten sich dort ansiedeln.
Ich kann den einsatz von EM nur empfehlen, möchte aber jetzt keine Disskusion losbrechen über "für und wider", zumal mein Teich seit diesem Jahr sowieso Geschichte ist.

Nachtrag: Ich habe noch ca. 600 ml EM(flüssig) und ca. 500g Zeolithpulver übrig. Bei Portoübernahme kann ich es versenden. Zum Wegsachmeissen eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Okt. 2016)

Moin,
ich wurde jahrelang niedergemacht und verlacht für den Einsatz von EM.... umso mehr freut es mich, dass auch andere user hier vom positiven Effekt berichten!!
Ich bin wirklich begeistert  Ich nutze EM seit vielen Jahren, im Teich als auch im Haushalt.
Man sollte sich aber an Dosierungsschemen halten... nicht nach dem Motto 'viel hilft viel'.
Schmeiß' mal den Begriff 'Effektive Mikroorganismen' in den Suchlauf, da wirst Du dann hoffentlich viele posts zu besagtem Thema erhalten.
Ich habe z.B. 'Klöße' aus EM gefertigt und diese an schwer zugängliche Stellen im Teich verbracht, hat klasse geklappt.
Und wer sich Bilder von unserem Teich anschaut.... der sieht hoffentlich wie gut  er ausschaut.... wir haben nur kleine Pumpen und keine
'ausgefeilten Pumpanlagen', benutzen jedoch regelmäßig mehrmals im Jahr EM, HIER funktioniert es sehr gut.


----------



## Tephrofan (13. Okt. 2016)

es gibt für alles und jedes Nörgler die alles schlecht reden, ohne es selber ausprobiert zu haben. Das kenne ich von meinen Kakteen nur zu gut. Ich versuche so gut es geht auf Chemische Mittel zu verzichten, was ich seit 3 Jahren mit gutem Erfolg praktiziere. Ich verwende in meiner Kultur regelmäßig Vitanal (aus Weizen extrahiertes Pflanzenhilfsmittel) und __ Baldrian (zur Pflanzenstärkung und Blütenanregung) Ich bedanke mich daher für die ehrlichen Erfahrungsberichte. Das Chemie im Schwimmteich generell nix verloren hat, brauchen wir gar nicht zu diskutieren. Und wenn es biologische Stoffe gibt, die einen künstlich angelegten Teich, der ja eigentlich einen Kompromiss darstellt, wende ich diese auch an- kenne das zu gut Eva-Maria- mich haben damals auch alle(!) ausgelacht weil ich Baldrian bei Kakteen verwende, aber da steht ich Haushoch drüber. Soviele Blüten wie ich an meinen Pflanzen beobachte. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber dermaßen etabliert dass es alles andere als lächerlich ist. Und wenn ist mir auch egal- schließlich muss ich niemandem etwas beweisen oder mich rechtfertigen.


----------



## Joachim (13. Okt. 2016)

Frage von einem unbeleckten unwissendem - was passiert bei Einsatz von EM in einem Pflanzenlosen Teich (darum ging es dem Fragesteller doch, oder?) mit den Nährstoffen im Wasser?
Hat da auch jemand messbares zur Hand?

Unser Teich ist jedes Jahr klar, ist ein Pflanzenteich und komplett ohne EM. Wasserwerte sollten stimmen, sind ja jedes Jahr genug __ Molche, __ Kröten und anderes Kleingetier im/am Teich. 

@Tephrofan 
Von dem Wasserfall musste jetzt aber auch Fotos zeigen - 5m, das muss ja ne geniale Anlage sein.


----------



## center (13. Okt. 2016)

Hallo!

Schön wäre es immer gleich ein Link einzustellen, von dem was Ihr verwendet.
Wenn man danach dann sucht, gibt's immer hunderte von Sachen (trifft aber auch für viele andere Teichthemen auch zu)


----------



## Dr.J (13. Okt. 2016)

Mir stellt sich dabei nur die Frage: "Warum funktionieren so viele künstlich angelegte Teiche ohne irgendwelche Mittelchen?" Mein Teich hat noch nie irgendwelche Mittelchen gesehen und ist trotzdem glasklar. Ob das an meiner Geduld und den vielen Helferlein, genannt Pflanzen, liegt?

Vielleicht sollte man auch darüber nachdenken der Natur erstmal eine Chance zu geben, bevor man zu sowas greift.

Achja. Mein Schwimmteich hat einen Pflanzenfilter und funktioniert auch ohne Mittelchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> aber meine Frau hat im August diesen Jahres mit der experiementellen Anwendung von selbstgebrauten flüssigen EM angefangen. Wir haben die EM sowohl im Koiteich, als auch im Schwimmteich (mit 4 Mini-Koi) eingesetzt.


Selbstgebrauten flüssigen EM ? Hast du mal ein Rezept ?


----------



## Tephrofan (13. Okt. 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Frage von einem unbeleckten unwissendem - was passiert bei Einsatz von EM in einem Pflanzenlosen Teich (darum ging es dem Fragesteller doch, oder?) mit den Nährstoffen im Wasser?
> Hat da auch jemand messbares zur Hand?
> 
> Unser Teich ist jedes Jahr klar, ist ein Pflanzenteich und komplett ohne EM. Wasserwerte sollten stimmen, sind ja jedes Jahr genug __ Molche, __ Kröten und anderes Kleingetier im/am Teich.
> ...


...ich such schon Krampfhaft....ist schon einige Jährchen her- wir sind da bei einem Motorradausflug bei ihm da gewesen, war wirklich sehr, sehr beeindruckend, eigentlich meine 1. Konfrontation und absolute Anregung ebenfalls viiiel Wasser in den Garten zu holen...


----------



## Zacky (13. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Selbstgebrauten flüssigen EM ? Hast du mal ein Rezept ?


 Wir haben uns vorher Infomaterial der Firma "Emiko" geholt und dann das entsprechende Zubehör. In den Unterlagen oder auch auf deren Website findet man alle Infos, auch das richtige Rezept.


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> was passiert bei Einsatz von EM in einem Pflanzenlosen Teich (darum ging es dem Fragesteller doch, oder?) mit den Nährstoffen im Wasser?
> Hat da auch jemand messbares zur Hand?



Ja, da hat sich schon mal jemand die Mühe gemacht.
Es wurden auch 'Tests' in Teichen durchgeführt, wobei hier das Wort 'Test' eher fehl am Platz ist.
Auch in diesem Artikel gibt es einen '- defekter Link entfernt -' ...

Es gibt bis jetzt keine gesichterten Information nach wissenschaftlichen Standard.
Ein etwas mysteriöser Hauch hängt auch an EM. Das Mittelchen soll über Silo-Hilfe, Zahnpasta, Getränke bis hin zu Zahnarztkeramik(!) universell einsetzbar sein und wird somit sehr gut vermarktet. Sogar gegen Krebs soll das Mittelchen wirken, schenkt man einigen Seiten Glauben ...

Außer 'Märchen', gezielt gestreute Information und Desinformationen, geschicktes Marketing und 'gefühlten Erfahrungen' findet man keine konkreten Infos.
Gar keine.
Also nichts glaubhaftes, belegbares ...

Interessant sind auch immer Kommentare in Richtung wie dieser Kommentar unter dem Artikel. 
War das Ergebnis nun wirklich den EM zu verdanken, oder waren doch nicht eher das Umgraben, der Kompost und die daraus resultierenden besseren biologischen Begleiterscheinungen für das Ergebnis ursächlich verantwortlich?

Teilweise findet man über Foren/Webseiten hinweg auch widersprüchliche Angaben.
Bspw. in Bezug zu Algen und zur Dosierung, zur Haltbarkeit, etc.




_"Da die Lebewesen in diesem EM-Cocktail jeweils von den Stoffwechselprodukten der anderen leben, herrscht ein biologisches Gleichgewicht unter diesen 80 natürlichen Kleinstorganismen, sodass EM kein Verfallsdatum hat, solange man die Lösung nicht allzu sehr der Sauerstoffzufuhr aussetzt."_ (aus Vitalstoffmedizin)http://www.vitalstoffmedizin.com/probiotika/effektive-mikroorganismen.html
Hut ab, das kann man ja wirklich mal ausgewogen nennen ... 
Definiere: "allzu sehr"

"_Die Zugabe aufbauender EM Mikroorganismen beeinflusst jedes Milieu positiv, da sich nach dem von Prof. Teruro Higa beschriebenen Dominanzprinzip die Gruppe der neutralen Mikroorganismen stets der Gruppe anschließt, die in größerer Zahl vorkommt – d.h. bei Zugabe von aufbauenden Mikroorganismen werden die krankheits- und fäulniserregenden Mikroorganismen unterdrückt_." (Werbung auf EMIKO)
Aha, super. Eine Suppe für jedes Medium ... 
Deshalb also auch die "Urlösung" ... 

_"Zur Optimierung der Wasserqualität ... Keramik Pipes ..., weil sie die gespeicherten, positiven EM-Informationen ideal an das Wasser abgeben. Die Wassercluster werden verkleinert und das Redoxpotential des Wassers erhöht. Die Flüssigkeit wird aktiviert und energetisch angereichert."_ (Werbung auf - defekter Link entfernt -)
Juhu, endlich gibt es ein Konkurrenzprodukt zum "Granderwasser". 


Aber das hatten wir alles schon ... 



Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich leider nicht ganz resistent gegenüber Werbung bin.
Bin auf die Werbung für dieses natürliche Produkt hereingefallen, habe es gekauft und im Einsatz.
Was im Werbevideo leider vergessen wurde: auch im Teich wirkt es absolut toll.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

EM hab ich auch schon, selber hergestellt (für den Teich).
Am billigsten und für meinen Tümpel am erfolgreichsten war ich hiermit
* defekter Link entfernt *

Aber jeder Teich, ist anders !


LG Micha


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2016)

... ich finde es doch immer wieder faszinierend.... SELBER nicht ausprobiert.... aber dafür seitenweise 'angeblich hilft es nicht'.
Wird dann von Anwendern berichtet, WIE und anhand von Bildern belegt, DASS es hilft, wird man verlacht.
Aus eigener Erfahrung:
- Teich klar, hier belegt anhand von Bildern und Berichten
- in Haushalt deutlich weniger Staub.... ins Putzwasser statt irgendwelcher chemischer Keulen - meine Freundin hat ihr Asthma damit so gut wie in den Griff bekommen und kann auf entsprechende Medikamente zu 90% verzichten gegenüber der Zeit, wo sie noch kein EM verwendete
- 2 Wassertonnen, gleicher Standort, befüllt mit Brunnenwasser zur gleichen Zeit - 1 Tonne mit EM versehen, die andere nicht: die mit EM glasklares Wasser, die andere Tonne Wasser schön grün, ebenso Ablagerungen an den Tonnen-Innenwänden
- EM-Zahnpaste bei häufig blutigem Zahnfleisch.... abgeheilt
Ich könnte die Auflistung beliebig fortsetzen.
Ich sehe allerdings, genau wie einer meiner Vorschreiber, keinen Sinn darin, denn ich muss mich nicht rechtfertigen.
Selber ausprobieren, selber ein Urteil bilden... und DANN können wir diskutieren!


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2016)

Liebe Eva-Maria,

wenn ich etwas über die Inhaltsstoffe des 'Patentmixes' lese, dann möchte ich das Zeug nicht in meiner Wohnung breit schmieren, geschweige denn innerlich anwenden.
Manche Dinge muss man nach dem Lesen einiger Berichte einfach nicht mehr testen.

Zwei meiner Vorredner haben klare Teiche ohne EM, belegt mit Bildern.
Weniger Staub: Wow, das ist mal ein neues Argument für EM.   Kannte ich bis eben gar nicht.
Putzwasser ohne chemische Keule gibt es auch ohne Schimmelpilze und Streptokokken.
Zur EM-Keramik: 
_"„Bei über 900 Grad eingebrannte Mikroorganismen sollen aus ihrem Keramiksarg heraus im Mund den pH-Wert regulieren, Mundströme und Elektrosmog verringern, und als Antioxidantien schon erfolgte Oxidationen rückgängig machen.“ " 
"„Laut Werbung wird hier mit Mikroorganismen hantiert, die alle bisher bekannten Sterilisationsprozesse überstehen." "_
(Zitate aus obigem Link)

Und die Art und Weise wie EM beworben wird, bloße Behauptungen vermischt mit pseudowissenschaftlichen Worthülsen. - Nein, das trägt nicht zur Glaubwürdigkeit bei.
Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Angaben zur Lagerung, Haltbarkeit, etc. - Das alles ist nicht nachvollziehbar.

Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine gesicherten Nachweise über die Wirksamkeit von EM welche dem wissenschaftlichen Standard entsprechen.

Ich kann und möchte Dich auch nicht bekehren, Du kannst EM gern weiterhin verwenden. 




Gruß Carsten

PS:
Mal was anderes zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Joachim (13. Okt. 2016)

Leute ...

Was wir brauchen wären reproduzierbare Tests inkl. Placebo-Gruppe - aber gerade an der fundierten Reproduzierbarkeit und messbarem scheiterts doch praktisch immer.


----------



## center (14. Okt. 2016)

Probieren geht über Studieren!!
Mit welchem Produkt kann man es selber testen? (Link)


----------



## Tephrofan (14. Okt. 2016)

ich hatte vor kurzem einen echt interessanten Beitrag über EM in der Landwirtschaft im Bayerischen Fernsehen gesehen, da gibt es eine sog. "Rosenheimer Gruppe" die biologische Landwirtschaft betreibt und ihre Erfahrungen auch in Seminaren vorträgt. Tja, warum wird sonst in Berichten oder sog. "Studien" schlechte Noten abgegeben? Selbiges gilt ja auch für Glyphosat- eine Bodenlose Frechheit dass das immer noch zugelassen ist. Und warum? Weils hier wie fast überall in den Bereichen wo ordentlich abkassiert werden kann, auch dieses schlamlos ausgenutzt wird. Die Natur steht in der Politik so ziemlich an hinterster Front- lediglich die Bürger haben gefälligst darauf zu achten keinen Dreck zu produzieren- und wo nix verdient werden kann wird automatisch nix positives darüber berichtet- wäre schade um die vielen 1000 Arbeitsplätze bei Bayer wenn die ihren Dreck nicht mehr verkaufen könnten....dafür lieber noch eine 3. Startbahn in München, jeden Tag zig Fußballfeldergroße Naturflächen zubetoniert, immer größere SUV-Dreckschleudern propagiert- es lebe die Wirtschaft......


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2016)

*OT *




aber












lässt sich wieder prima 

















ergebnisfrei streiten


















jetzt 















wo die Tage wieder kürzer werden




schönes WE


----------



## Zacky (14. Okt. 2016)

Das Thema sollte nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Ich denke, wir sollten tatsächlich bei der Thematik "EM im Teich" bleiben. Alles Andere würde nur zu ungewollten Themenrichtungen führen, die nicht zielführend sind.


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2016)

Morsche

Ich lese ja hier interessiert mit ob das eine Variante für mich wäre um die UVC abzuschalten oder sogar abschaffen könnte . Bin jetzt ein wenig durch's Netz gesurft und hab mir mal die Preise für das Wundermittel angeschaut . Da gibt es natürlich auch wieder 100 'te verschiedene Ausführungen . Welche ihn nun genau meint oder habt weiß ich nicht . Hab leider noch keinen Speziellen Link hier im Thread gefunden .
Wenn ich aber jetzt mal den Durchschnitt Preis nehme vom 20 Euro pro 5 Liter wird das auch keine Billige lösung um den Teich klar zu bekommen .
Wie ich hier rausgelesen hab braucht mal 1 Liter auf 1000 Liter .
Wenn ich jetzt mal von einem Durchschnitt Teich ausgehe von 25 000 Liter , wäre das in Euro in Etwa ........

EM = 25 Liter = 100 Euro 

55 Watt UVC = 70 Euro 
 gerundet 1,3 kw/h am Tag  ( wäre etwa bei 7 Monaten Dauerbeleuchtung ) 280 kw/h . 
Bei einem Durchschnitt Preis von 0,25 cent wären das Gerundet 70 Euro .

Sorry das ich jetzt von der Preislichen seite sehe . Ich sag ja nicht das EM nicht wirkt oder was auch immer . 
Am Schluß kann ich auch 5 Liter Milch ins Wasser kippen und mein Teich ist ( vielleicht ) auch klar , und das für 2 Euro .
Jetzt weiß ich auch noch nicht wie oft man das / der / die EM ins Wasser gib und Erfolge zu sehn . Wenn das Öfters wie einmal im Jahr wäre müßt man das halt Hochrechnen .

P.s

Und bevor wieder die Nörgler kommen wegen der UVC Berechnung . Ja es ist schon klar das die UVC erst mal angeschaft werden muß und die Röhre am bessten auch Jährlich gewechselt werden sollte .
Wenn ich aber nächstes Jahr nun Umsteigen würde auf EM , müßte ich auch nur mit dem Verbrauch rechnen weil die ja schon da wäre .


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2016)

Gern, Zacky. 

Also zurück zum Thema:
Habe noch zwei Links zum Schmunzeln über EM gefunden: im Naturkostforum und beim Chefkoch


@center :
Wenn Du trotzdem testen und nebenbei noch etwas Geld für Dich behalten willst, dann nimm Kanne-Brottrunk.
Das ist auch so etwas wie EM, aber ohne Vodoo in preiswert und ehrlich.
Gibt es in Deiner Umgebung, in der Drogerie oder im Supermarkt ...
(Ich würde mich aber vorher mal durch diesen Thread quälen und dort auch ab diesem Post und weiter ...)


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Die Frage ist aber:
Warum schaltet man bei diesem Vodoo-Zauber sein Gehirn ab und kippt dieses überteuerte Gemisch in den Teich, in seinen Hals, auf die Haut, etc.?
Meine weiteren Gedanken bringe ich besser nicht zu Papier ...


PPS:
Ich hol mir jetzt Bier und Chips und lehne mich zurück ...


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetzt Bier und Chips und lehne mich zurück ...


Morgens schon Bier , muß dir ja ganz schön nahe gehn das Thema


----------



## Joachim (14. Okt. 2016)

Warum ist man gleich der Nörgler, Ignorant, Unwissende der ja nur der Industrie nach rennt, wenn man einfach mit ehrlicher Wissenschaft reproduzierbare Meßergebisse einfordert? Ich hab dann auch irgendwie recht schnell die Chemtrail Truppe im Kopf, wo meßbares nichts zählt und allein der Glaube die Welt unter gehen lässt.  Ich bin mir allerdings auch im klaren, das selbst mit aktuellen Meßmethoden noch lange nicht alles was wirken könnte nachweisbar ist - aber dann sollten Tests doch wenigstens wiederholbar sein.
Man kann sein Wasser doch so einfach ohne Zusatzmittelchen klar bekommen, wenn man sich an biologische Regeln hält was den Besatz an Tier und Planzen im Teich angeht. Gerade wenn man doch so Naturliebend ist, sollte man dieser doch ein klein wenig vertrauen und sie ihre Arbeit machen lassen, statt doch wieder was in den Teich zu kippen. 



Tephrofan schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt ja auch für Glyphosat- eine Bodenlose Frechheit dass das immer noch zugelassen ist.


Bitte... das Mittel an sich ist sachgemäß eingesetzt nicht so ein riesen Problem, wie es manche dann wieder auf die Spitze treiben. Richtig ist das durch resistente Saatzuchten der Massenhafte Mißbrauch eher gefördert wurde. Das lag sicher im Interesse des Herstellers - was übrigens Monsanto ist und nicht Bayer, auch wenn die den scheuseligen Monsanto-Laden nun aufkaufen. Zacky hat Recht - anderes Thema.

So, und nun weiter zu EM - ich geh mir jetzt auch mal fix Popcorn und Cola holen (uih... viel zu viel Zucker   )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2016)

Hi

es gibt doch schon seit Jahrzenten hunderte/tausende von solchen Algenallheilmittelchen. Ich frage mich daher, wieso es dann trotz deren Nutzung und Verschleppung in die Natur weltweit überhaut noch Algen geben kann

PS: mein Gießwasserbottich ist immer noch veralgt, obwohl da letztes Jahr ja massig Milchsäuerebakterien als "der ultimative Algenkiller überhaupt" rein kamen die Teiche jedoch sind ohne "sichtbare" Algen obwohl da nie was reingeschüttet wurde (obwohl, die verschwanden da erst 2 Jahre nach Anlage schlagartig als eine ersoffene Taube im Teich verweste. Was dann ja auch ein eindeutiger wissenschaftlicher Beweis wäre das Leichensäfte ein astreiner Algenkiller wären

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (14. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> anfangs 1 x wöchentlich - 1 Liter EM / 10.000 Liter Volumen in den Teich





Zacky schrieb:


> selbst "zubereitet"


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Okt. 2016)

Im Wiki steht das versuche durch geführt wurden und man keine Unterschiede fest stellen konnte.


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2016)

ach, wie ich diese Gedankenaustausche liebe ....fast so schön, wie das Homöopathiethema 

m.W. sind effektive Mikroorganismen wie der Name schon sagt, lebende Organismen.
Wenn ich in Bio richtig aufgepasst habe, dann braucht jeder Organismus ein mehr oder weniger breit gefächertes, spezifisches Umfeld, um überleben zu können. Er nimmt Nahrung auf, die er verstoffwechselt und überschüssige, nicht benötigte oder verarbeitete Stoffe wieder ausscheidet. Das, was er aufnimmt, ist irgendetwas, was irgendeinem anderen Organismus dann fehlt und ihn tötet - oder aber er nimmt den anderen Organismus selbst auf und vernichtet ihn dadurch.

Das, was er ausscheidet ist irgendetwas, was ein anderer Organismus wiederum braucht, um existieren zu können. Wenn dieser Kreislauf ausbalanciert/intakt ist, sind alle glücklich und alles ist im Gleichgewicht.

EM s werden also dort, wo sie "hingehören" sicherlich eine sinnvolle und nützliche Aufgabe in einem Kreislauf übernehmen.
Theoretisch, wenn dieser Kreislauf funktioniert und weil EM s ja lebende, also auch, sich vermehrende Organismen sind, müsste es reichen:



Michael H schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch noch nicht wie oft man das / der / die EM ins Wasser gib und Erfolge zu sehn . Wenn das Öfters wie einmal im Jahr wäre müßt man das halt Hochrechnen .



....das Wasser nur ein mal mit den EM s zu impfen und dann müssten sie sich dort in den Kreislauf einfügen und regelmässig reproduzieren - also dürfte ein Nachschütten in diesem Fall nicht nötig sein.

Aber, wenn der Kreislauf für EM s nicht stabil ist - also ihre Nahrungsgrundlage innerhalb kürzester Zeit aufgezehrt ist, weil das, was sie benötigen nicht im gleichen Umfang und Tempo nachkommt, wie die EM s es brauchen, dann sterben sie ab - verhungern......



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Ich frage mich daher, wieso es dann trotz deren Nutzung und Verschleppung in die Natur weltweit überhaut noch Algen geben kann



.....und wenn dann die langsamer nachkommende Nahrung wieder aufblüht, sind die EM s schon tot 

Insofern denke ich, dass EM s in bestimmten Fällen durchaus kurzzeitig Abhilfe schaffen können. Aber da sie eben nicht wirklich in den Kreislauf passen - an diesem Ort, zu dieser Zeit etc. - wird das Problem immer wieder auftauchen und man müsste "nachimpfen".

Ähnlich, wie das Prinzip, Milben aus dem Hühnerstall zu verbannen, indem man Raubmilben kauft und aussetzt:
sie vernichten die Milben, fressen sich dann mangels Nahrung gegenseitig und sind weg.......und wenn die Milbenplage dann einige Wochen später wieder ausbricht, muss man neue Raubmilben kaufen.

Ganz anders mit z.B. __ Spinnen und Ohrkneifern, die sich dort selbst ansiedeln: sie halten den Milbenbestand gedeckelt, ohne, dass man irgendetwas tun muss.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass der Einsatz von EM s in bestimmten Fällen kurzfristig durchaus sinnvoll sein kann - aber umgekehrt können EM s bei falschem Einsatz m.E: auch großen Schaden anrichten. Beispiel:

Als EM s zum Hype wurden, fingen die Pferdmüslihersteller alle an, EM s ins Futter zu mixen und bewarben das entsprechend. Eggersmann z.B. hatte irgendwann kein einziges Müsli mehr, wo nicht EM s zugesetzt waren. Sie sollten die Verdauung optimieren, die Pferde gesünder werden lassen etc. - die typischen Werbeargumente eben, die den höheren Preis rechtfertigen sollten.

Hatte ein Pferd massive Störungen der Darmflora, waren diese Futtermittel auch durchaus hilfreich und schafften Besserung.

Dumm nur, dass diese Müslis nicht apothekenpflichtig waren - sie wurden jedem Pferd verabreicht - auch denen, die überhaupt keine Probleme hatten - und die fingen dann oft an mit Problemen (Kotwasser, Blähungen, Kolik etc.)

....und das ist für mich auch plausibel:
Wenn ich ein funktionierendes, rund laufendes Verdauungssystem mit einer intakten, ausgewogenen Bakterienflora habe und einen Microorganismus einbringe, der zwangsläufig um überleben zu können, etwas verändern muss, dann kann die Veränderung in dem Fall nur "Störung/Ungleichgewicht" heissen, denn vorher war das Gleichgewicht ja bereits vorhanden......

.........verständlich, worauf ich hinaus will? ....ist irgendwie schwer in Worte zu fassen......

Auf jeden Fall würde diese Theorie m.E: erklären, warum einige super Erfahrungen machen und andere eben keine Erfahrungen oder sogar schlechte Erfahrungen.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin interessante Sichtweite.
Da kommt bei mir die Frage auf : sind denn in dem Kanne zeugs lebende Organismen drin oder ist das nur Futter für bestimmte damit die sich besser in ihrem Milieu verbreiten.
Und was soll bitte noch in diesen Keramik- Dinger an leben sein.

Wer schön wenn darauf einer eine fundierte Antwort hätte, bis dahin setzt ich mich wieder auf die Bank bei und


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Rene,
Kanne Brottrunk und Kanne Fermentgetreide sind milchsauer vergorene Getreide. Da sind lebende Milchsäurebakterien drin. Was Du mit Keramik Dinger meinst, weiss ich nicht - kenne ich nicht.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Was Du mit Keramik Dinger meinst, weiss ich nicht - kenne ich nicht.


Das hier meinte ich:


DbSam schrieb:


> "Zur Optimierung der Wasserqualität ... Keramik Pipes ..., weil sie die gespeicherten, positiven EM-Informationen ideal an das Wasser abgeben


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2016)

Danke, Tanny, gut beschrieben.   
Siehe auch - defekter Link entfernt -, da hat sich schon einmal jemand zu diesem Thema ausgelassen. 

Zu Deiner Frage:
"Keramik-Dinger" sind zum Beispiel diese - defekter Link entfernt - hier. 
Wer sich dieses Zeug mit dieser Beschreibung kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
Ich muss vielleicht mal noch ein paar Links zur "Grander Technologie", dem "Wasseraufbereiter AQUAvital" und diesem Wasserverwirbelungsapparat "Devajal® Wasserwirbler" zusammenkratzen.
Hier z.B. mal eine Studie zu diesen Schwindeleien von Grander und AQUAvital. Mehr Studien gibt es hier.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das hier meinte ich:



ach so 

m.E. sind EMs und Gegenstände, die mit den Informationen der EM s beschwungen sind, zwei unterschiedliche "Therapieansätze". 

Um es mal etwas "greifbarer" zu veranschaulichen: 

Die Verwendung echter, lebender Microorganismen würde ich mit dem Einsatz von z.B. Phytotherapeutika vergleichen. 

Die Verwendung dieser mit Informationen beschwungenen Gegenstände würde ich mit dem homöopathischen Wirkprinzip vergleichen.

Ohne jetzt die Homöopathiediskussion wieder ins Spiel bringen zu wollen (da habe ich meine ANsichten bereits in der Vergangenheit ausführlich dargelegt)..........also an dieser Stelle wertungsfrei festgestellt........ 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2016)

Hier noch die wichtigsten EM-Keramiken.
Die verkleinern also die Wassercluster und verringern die Oberflächenspannung? Aha ...
Auszug aus Wikipedia zu Wassercluster dort auch weiter unten :
_"...  Die Lebensdauer einer Wasserstoffbrückenbindung liegt dabei typischerweise im Bereich von 1…20 ps (ps = Pikosekunde = 10−12 Sekunden) ..._
_Eine bleibende Umstrukturierung der Cluster (bis zum Kunden), in esoterischer Sprache "(positive) Informiertheit" genannt, ist wegen der Kurzlebigkeit jeder einzelnen Wasserstoffbrückenbindung unmöglich."_

_" ... Auch für die angebliche Übertragung von Informationen im Wasser bei der Homöopathie sollen Wassercluster verantwortlich sein.[8][9] Die behaupteten pseudowissenschaftlichen Effekte sind weder systematisch nachgewiesen noch basieren sie auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen."_


Wie versprochen, hier noch der Link zum Devajal® Wasserwirbler
_"Devajal Wasserwirbler nur € 15,-- (12,61 netto) pro Stück"_
_"Devajal Wasserwirbler Messing komplett vergoldet  € 130,-- pro Stück"_

Geil: Granderwasser war gestern 
Einer geht noch: Nur ein Perlator am Hahn? Totes Wasser? Jetzt neu: Der Wellnesswirbler! _Nur 35 € (pro Stück)_
Ich glaub ich fall vom Glauben ab ...



Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Habe heute mein Wasser getestet und in der Probe einen erschreckend hohen Prozentsatz von Dihydrogenmonoxid feststellen müssen. 
Hoffentlich war nur mein Teströhrchen verunreinigt ...


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2016)

lieber Carsten, 

auf Deine (verlinkten) technischen/wissenschaflichen? Ausführungen kann ich nicht eingehen - ich verstehe sie nicht einmal. Ich kann Dir die Wirkprizipien informativer Therapien (gibt ja noch mehr, als nur Homöopathie) auch nicht wissenschaftlich erklären oder belegen - deswegen versuche ich es auch erst gar nicht 

Ich habe zu häufig in meinem Leben erlebt, dass ich mit dem Einsatz bestimmter informativer Therapien Erfolge erzielte, die mit nichts, was die Wissenschaft zu bieten hatte, erreicht werden konnten. Ob es nun zeitliche "Zufälle" waren (sofern man daran glaubt, dass es Zufälle gibt) oder ob es die Kraft des Geistes (Einbildung) war oder ob diese Informationen tatsächlich existieren und zur Zeit von uns nur noch nicht nachweisbar sind - keine Ahnung, ist mir auch egal. 

Ich verwende dann das für mich, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass es angezeigt ist. Esgibt auch viele Produkte, an deren Wirksamkeit ich zweifel, die ich für Geschäftemacherei halte, also kaufe ich sie nicht und ich sage auch durchaus, dass das für MICH nichts ist, weil ICH nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass es eine Wirkung haben kann. 

Aber ich versuche nicht, denen gegenüber, die von der Wirksamkeit des Produktes - teilweise aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen - überzeugt sind, das Produkt oder deren Glauben daran ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. 

Ich verspotte auch nicht, dass es Menschen gibt, die an die Existenz Gottes/Allahs/Manitous/Buddahs etc. glauben, obwohl sie den wissenschaftlichen Beweis bis heute schuldig geblieben sind. 

Auf der anderen Seite stehen unsere Apotheken voll mit apothekenpflichtigen - manchmal sogar verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamenten mit großen Heilversprechen, deren Wirksamkeitsbeweis bis heute wissenschaftlich nicht erbracht wurde - man denke nur an unzählige Präparate gegen Erkältungskrankheiten, Blasenschwäche, Einschlafstörungen etc - ein Milliardenmarkt der Pharma .....und darf sogar ganz offiziel als Medikament im Fernsehen beworben werden (anders, als EM Pipes....). 

m.E. sollten wir uns weniger darüber aufregen, ob jemand an die WIssenschaft oder an mit Informationen bestückte Wassertropfen glaubt - wir sollten uns darüber aufregen, dass es überhaupt erlaubt ist, Werbung und Wirkversprechen für Therapeutika egal welcher Art zu machen - wir sollten uns weniger über die ANwender aufregen, als mehr über die, die durch Einsatz psychologisch ausgefeilter Werbestrategien als einziges Ziel die Optimierung des Umsatzes und mitnichten das Wohl der Zielperson im AUge haben. 

Und damit meine ich beide - allopathische genau so wie alternative Anbieter von Therapeutika und Therapien. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Wasser getestet und in der Probe einen erschreckend hohen Prozentsatz von Dihydrogenmonoxid feststellen müssen.
> Hoffentlich war nur mein Teströhrchen verunreinigt ...



...vielleicht solltest Du dann mal EM s zusetzen - vielleicht wird dann __ Wein draus......


----------



## DbSam (15. Okt. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin,

den Informationen aus dem Netz nach zu urteilen kann EM anscheinend alles, außer Weltfrieden.
Wie Du sicherlich bemerkt hast bin ich nicht gegen EM an sich, denn die Mikroorganismen können genau in dem von Dir beschriebenen Rahmen auch etwas bewirken.
Den gleichen Effekt wird man aber auch mit Kanne-Brottrunk o.ä. erzielen können, wenn dieser Trunk an Stelle der EM-'Urlösung' zu 'EMa' angerührt wird. Das ist dann EM in preiswert. 

Wo mir die Hutschnur bei EM hochgeht, das ist die Art und Weise des Vertriebs mit falsifizierbaren pseudowissenschaftlichen Argumenten, die der Esoterik zuzuordnen sind. Und vor allem auch die genial auf Autosuggestion aufgesetzte Werbung, welche die selektive Wahrnehmung auf das Produkt trainiert und die Käufer unbewusst bindet. Das ist abstoßend und das sollte bewusst gemacht werden.


Bei EM-Keramik, der Grander-Technologie, der Wasserverwirbelung und der Veränderung der Kalkstruktur durch Megaspin wird diese Grenze nochmal überschritten. Das ist unbewiesener HokusPokus in Reinform. Das ist gezielte Desinformation zur Umsatzmaximierung. Genau so wie Du auch schreibst "durch Einsatz psychologisch ausgefeilter Werbestrategien". (Es wurden aber auch schon Verbote ausgesprochen, Grander z.B. wirbt seit einiger Zeit größtenteils nur noch mit "*kann* Wasser _zu irgendwas bewirken_".)
Dabei habe ich aber auch immer Links zu Studien gesetzt, in denen die aufgestellten Thesen und Behauptungen im Versuch nicht reproduzierbar waren.
Für solche Produkte ist jeder ausgegebene Euro zu schade, das hat mit verspotten oder lächerlich machen nichts zu tun.

Falls trotzdem jemand an die Wirkung von vergranderter Keramikwasserverschwurbelung glaubt, dann ist es ihm immer noch freigestellt diese Produkte zu kaufen.

Womit wir beim Glaube wären:
Bitte Kirstin, was soll das. Ich habe hier nirgendwo eine Religion angezweifelt.



Mit verschwurbelten Grüßen
Carsten

PS:
Bei Homöopathie muss man aber auch ganz gewaltig glauben. Ja, da sind sie wieder: Die Wassercluster und deren verschüttelte Informationen ...
(Obiger Link stammt von dieser 'zurückgezogenen Studie'. )

Interessant: Homöopathie bei Tieren


----------



## Tanny (15. Okt. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Mit verschwurbelten Grüßen



Carsten, sorry ..... ich wollte Dir wirklich nicht auf die Füsse treten.....



DbSam schrieb:


> Wo mir die Hutschnur bei EM hochgeht, das ist die Art und Weise des Vertriebs mit falsifizierbaren pseudowissenschaftlichen Argumenten, die der Esoterik zuzuordnen sind. Und vor allem auch die genial auf Autosuggestion aufgesetzte Werbung, welche die selektive Wahrnehmung auf das Produkt trainiert und die Käufer unbewusst bindet. Das ist abstoßend und das sollte bewusst gemacht werden.



.....da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht - aber: 
1. macht meines Erachtens der Ton die Musik - also es kann für den, der davon überzeugt ist schon verletzend sein, wenn sich über die Sache lustig gemacht und sie verhöhnt wird, weil man indirekt ja auch denjenigen mit als "dumm" darstellt, der offensichtlich auf den "Zirkus" reinfällt und 
2. betrifft das nicht nur die Eso-Ecke. Das ist eben das, was Du überall findest - und in anderen Bereichen komischerweise ganz legal und sogar meistens "staatlich unterstützte" Augenwischerei im großen Stil. 

Die ganzen angeblich wirksamen Produkte in unseren Apotheken hatte ich schon erwähnt - im Supermarkt finden wir Milch von "glücklichen Kühen auf der Weide" (laut Werbeversprechen/Packungsdesign), Bioeier aus Massentierhaltung, Produktionshilfsstoffe, die ganz legal nicht deklariert werden müssen, die zuvor Inhaltsstoffe waren und unter neuem Namen versteckt wurden, weil man Inhaltsstoffe ja jetzt deklarieren muss, Glutamat, das ganz legal zu Hefeextrakt wurde, "natürliche" Inhaltsstoffe, die mit dem, was sie suggerieren, nichts zu tun haben, "Lebensmittel mit gesundheitlichem Zusatznutzen" - Gesundheitsversprechen - schau DIr doch nur die Fernsehwerbung an: die gesunde Extraportion Milch im Pingui Schoko Riegel, das gesunde Babygläschen (das überwiegend aus Zucker besteht) usw. 

Auf Zigarettenpackungen müssen Raucherlungen und Co abgebildet sein - auf ungesunden Lebensmitteln (nahezu alle Fertigprodukte, die käuflich im Supermarkt erwerbbar sind) vermisse ich die Fettlebern, die Dialysepatienten, die Übergewichtsbilder etc., ich vermisse den Erdbeerjofhurt, wo auf dem Bild nicht die frische Erdbeere, sondern die pilzbesetzten Sägespäne abgebildet sind und auf der Milchtüte nicht die fröhliche Kuh auf der Weide, sondern die arme Kreatur im dunklen Grossraumstall, die da zu hunderten auf Spalten steht und irgenwelche Matsche frisst und auf dem Hähnchenpaket nicht das fröhliche Huhn, was zufrieden vor dem Bauernhaus auf der grünen Wiese scharrt, sondern das zerrupfte, halbtote Wesen, was dicht zusammengepfercht zu zig tausenden in riesigen Hallen dahinvegetiert und in der Ferrerowerbung nicht die totschicke junge Lady am Karibikstrand mit Modelfigur, die sich weisse Süssigkeiten einverleibt, sondern die übergewichtige Person, die kaum noch auf einen Stuhl passt, wenn sie sich die Teile reinzieht etc.  

....und das alles ist nicht nur von den Herstellern aus gierigen Motiven heraus gemacht - es ist von Seiten der Gesetzgeber fleissig gefördert - sowohl was Subventionen anbelangt, als auch, was unsere immer neuen, sogenannten Verbraucherschutzgesetze anbelangt: 

Wenn immer so ein Schwindel laut wird, wird irgendetwas an Gesetzen raus gebracht, was toll für den Verbraucher klingt, mehr Sicherheit suggeriert und in Wirklichkeit nur noch mehr verschleiert, was unverändert stattfindet. 

Dabei wäre es so einfach, Verbraucherschutz zu betreiben, wenn es denn politisch wirklich gewollt wäre. Man müsste nur konsequent durchsetzen, dass nur abgebildet und beschrieben werden darf, was auch drin ist und dass zu 100 % ohne wenn und aber in lesbarer Größe und deutscher Sprache ohne E-Nummern, Ersatzbegriffe etc. drauf stehen muss was drin ist - egal, ob als Zusatzstoff, Produktionshilfsstoff oder was auch immer. 

Wir sind alle erwachsene Menschen - wir brauchen keine Verbote, die uns bevormunden, was wir kaufen/essen/trinken/rauchen dürfen, wir brauchen lediglich die ehrliche, vollständige, unverschleierte -  ungeschminkte Information, was das ist, was wir da kaufen, dann kann man sich wirklich bewusst dafür oder dagegen entscheiden. 

Was ich damit sagen will: warum regt man sich immer wieder auf über diejenigen, die Eso-Sachen vermarkten mit irgendwelchen Werbeaussagen als unlauter, aber diejenigen, die uns täglich mit all den Dingen des täglichen Bedarfs genau so und teilweise noch viel subtiler und heftiger mit Lügen berieseln, die sind nicht abstossend, die muss man nicht an den Pranger stellen? 

Betreiben die nicht auch: 




DbSam schrieb:


> Das ist gezielte Desinformation zur Umsatzmaximierung. Genau so wie Du auch schreibst "durch Einsatz psychologisch ausgefeilter Werbestrategien".



?



DbSam schrieb:


> (Es wurden aber auch schon Verbote ausgesprochen, Grander z.B. wirbt seit einiger Zeit größtenteils nur noch mit "*kann* Wasser _zu irgendwas bewirken_".)





DbSam schrieb:


> Womit wir beim Glaube wären:
> Bitte Kirstin, was soll das. Ich habe hier nirgendwo eine Religion angezweifelt.



 das habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt - ich habe das lediglich als Beispiel herangezogen, weil es doch im Grunde nichts anderes ist. 
Was ist der Unterschied wenn ich an den mit "informationen belegten Wassertropfen" glaube oder wenn ich an einen "Schöpfer" glaube? 

Wissenschaftlich ist doch beides nicht.......



DbSam schrieb:


> Bei Homöopathie muss man aber auch ganz gewaltig glauben. Ja, da sind sie wieder: Die Wassercluster und deren verschüttelte Informationen ...



...stimmt, bei Homöopathie muss man glaube - komisch, und trotzdem wird mit Händen und Füssen durch entsprechende Lobbies dafür gekämpft, dass Homöopathica ob ihrer "Gefährlichkeit" (was ja, wenn man die Wirksamkeit in Abrede stellt schon an sich ein Absurdum ist) rezeptpflichtig!!!! werden......und die Politik ist sehr geneigt, diesen Lobbywünschen mal wieder Folge zu leisten..... verrückte Welt, wo man die (wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen) für die Nieren super gefährlichen Kopfschmerztabletten unkontrolliert rezeptfrei in der Apotheke kaufen kann und das "absolut wirkungslose" Zuckerkügelchen "hinter Verschluss" bringen muss.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (15. Okt. 2016)

Ich glaube 
Ich bleibe noch eine Weile sitzen. 
Und
Genieße meinen und die  und die 

Das ist wirklich sehr interessant. 

Nur werfe ich jetzt mal was anderes ein.
Das eine wird von Leuten gesteuert die richtig Holz vor der Hütte haben und die anderen versuchen nur ein Stückchen vom Kuchen abzuhaben. Aber hätten wir den ganzen Blödsinn nicht würde unsere Wirtschaft zu Grunde gehen und viele darunter leiden. In erster Linie Politiker weoche ja nur die Werbe- Marionetten sind, die uns den ganzen Blödsinn verkaufen müssen. 

Amen


----------



## DbSam (15. Okt. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin,

jetzt rührst Du aber alles in einem Topf zusammen.
(Und dabei hast Du noch das von der Allgemeinheit legitimierte Suchtmittel Nr. 1, den Alkohol, vergessen.) 

Bitte erlaube mir, auf die von Dir zusammengerührten Dinge etwas verallgemeinernd (und ebenso _'verschwurbelt'_ ) zu antworten:
Grundsätzlich stimme ich mit Dir überein. Aber anscheinend übersiehst Du den einen großen Unterschied, dass die meisten von Dir angesprochenen Dinge gesetzlichen Verordnungen wie Deklarationspflicht, Prüfungen, etc. unterliegen, der 'vergranderte Keramikwasserverschwurbelungskram' aber leider nicht. Auch wenn gerichtlich schon Verbote zu bestimmten Aussagen getroffen wurden, kann dieser Kram ansonsten ungeprüft in Vekehr gebracht werden.




Tanny schrieb:


> ... macht meines Erachtens der Ton die Musik - also es kann für den, der davon überzeugt ist schon verletzend sein, wenn sich über die Sache lustig gemacht und sie verhöhnt wird, weil man indirekt ja auch denjenigen mit als "dumm" darstellt, der offensichtlich auf den "Zirkus" reinfällt


Man läuft immer Gefahr, dass sich jemand angegriffen fühlt wenn man bestimmte Dinge anspricht. Das lässt sich nicht zuverlässig verhindern.
Ich habe hier aber immer auf dazugehörige Studien verwiesen, um meine Sicht auch zu untermauern.

Wenn aber etwas besonders frech beworben wird, dann sei es auch mir freigestellt den Link etwas flapsig zu garnieren, solange ich niemand persönlich beleidige oder indirekte Verweise auf Personen setze.
Das habe ich nicht getan, daher verbitte ich mir auch diese Unterstellung.


Ich vermute mal, dass wir es in diesem Thread nicht schaffen die Welt zu retten.
Deshalb nehme ich einfach nochmal den Zacky her:


Zacky schrieb:


> Das Thema sollte nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Ich denke, wir sollten tatsächlich bei der Thematik "EM im Teich" bleiben. Alles Andere würde nur zu ungewollten Themenrichtungen führen, die nicht zielführend sind.



EM-Keramik:
Es gibt aber auch schon ein paar kleine Erfolge im Kampf gegen den EM-Humbug, hier insbesondere zu den beworbenen Eigenschaften von EM-Keramik.
In diesem Urteil geht es zwar um Bernstein, aber auch um solche Halsbänder (siehe dort auch den Hinweis auf dieses Urteil).

Zu EM/EM-a im allgemeinen:
Ich verweise hier noch einmal auf die aktuelle Studienlage.
Ich spreche dem Mittel die Beschleunigung von mikrobiologischen Prozessen bei kargen Böden, neu angelegten Teichen, etc. nicht ab. Wer es aber dauerhaft einsetzen muss, der hat andere Probleme am Objekt, wie Du es auch schon so in dieser Richtung formuliert hast.
Diesen Anschub bekommt man aber auch deutlich preiswerter und ohne Vodoo, wie ich auch schon formuliert habe.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


troll20 schrieb:


> Genieße meinen und die  und die


Rene, rutsch mal ein Stück, ich setz mich daneben. 


Edit, weil vergessen:
PPS:
Noch ein paar interessante Informationen über EM


----------



## Tanny (15. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Carsten,



DbSam schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht getan, daher verbitte ich mir auch diese Unterstellung.



ich wollte Dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten oder Dir etwas unterstellen - ich habe lediglich versucht zu formulieren, wie es bei mir ankam.

Also wenn ich Dich verletzt haben sollte, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit ganz aufrichtig 

Zum Rest, ich denke, wir belassen es dabei. Ich habe gesagt, wie ich zum Thema stehe, Du auch und jetzt können wir uns vermutlich noch seitenweise irgendwelche Untersuchungen um die Ohren hauen und sie anschließend zerpflücken.

Wir wissen alle, dass es für jede Studie irgendwo eine Gegenstudie gibt und dass es letztendlich immer auf die Fragestellung und den Studienaufbau ankommt, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erhalten - nicht umsonst wird von allen Seiten viel Geld ausgegeben, um Studien und Gegenstudien in Auftrag zu geben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Okt. 2016)

Hi,

man sollte sich mal die Frage stellen was denn mit lebenden Objekten passiert  (alle irdischen Lebewesen, auch Mircroorganismen/Bakterien/Pilze enthalten um 75% Wasser) wenn sie beim "einbacken" in Keramik 1000Grad Temperatur ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## Micha61 (16. Okt. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn sie beim "einbacken" in Keramik 1000Grad Temperatur ausgesetzt sind.


entweder wird denen, so richtig warm um`s Herz
oder
da kocht das Wasser im A...


----------



## anz111 (16. Okt. 2016)

Achtung Leute!

Bei all den vielen vielen schlechten Dingen in dieser Welt und den täglichen bzw. stündlichen ja fast minutlichen Beeinflussungen durch die böse böse Werbung u. den ganzen Megabeschiss durch Konzerne usw. usw. gibts ein ganz gutes Mittel:
Selbst Verantwortung für sein Handeln übernehmen und a bisserl das Hirn gebrauchen. Ganz altzeitlich Hausverstand genannt. Dann sind diese bösen Dinge nimmer so böse....
Wir haben in diesem schönen Europa ja immer noch die Wahl


----------



## DbSam (16. Okt. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn sie beim "einbacken" in Keramik 1000Grad Temperatur ausgesetzt sind





Micha61 schrieb:


> entweder wird denen, so richtig warm um`s Herz
> oder
> da kocht das Wasser im A...


Wahrscheinlich beides. 

Ihr müsst aber auch unbedingt mal Euren Horizont erweitern, denn mit der EM-Keramik verhält sich das nämlich so:
Bevor die Mikroorganismen den Hitzetod sterben, geben sie noch schnell all ihre positiven Informationen an die Keramik ab, die negativen nehmen sie wahrscheinlich mit ins keramische Grab.
Die Keramik wird dann später dem vorbeiströmenden Wasser positive Geschichten vom Nahtod erzählen. Vielleicht die von der gludernden Lod, oder von ähnlich hitzigen Themen ...

Quatsch und natürlich schnell als solcher erkennbar.  


Ich habe mir deshalb die Mühe gemacht und extra nochmal nachgeschaut.

Brennvorgang der Keramik:
Die von den EM abgegebenen positiven Informationen werden feinstofflich in der Keramik eingelagert und stehen später als freie Energie in Form von Biophotonen zur Verfügung. Dies ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang und mit Hilfe der Quantenphysik nachweisbar, man spricht hier auch von Bioresonanz. Die mit einem Tensor ohne Carpenter-Effekt gemessenen Werte liegen in einem Bereich von 10.000 - 13.500 BE (BE = Bovis-Einheiten) und somit voll im energetischen und ätherischen Bereich des Körpers.

Vorgänge bei EM-Keramik in Verbindung mit Wasser:
Durch die beim Brennvorgang feinstofflich in der Keramik eingelagerten Biophotonen wird eine Redoxreaktion zwischen Elektronen der Keramik und des Wassers angeregt. Die Keramik dient in diesem Prozess als Katalysator, die Biophotonen sind die Aktivatoren. Bei dieser Redoxreaktion werden die Elektronen der freien Energie (Reduktionsmittel) an das Wasser (Akzeptor) abgegeben.
Man spricht hier von einer _Disproportionierung_, da bei dieser Reaktion Elemente mit mittlerer Oxidationsstufe in solche mit einer niedrigen und einer höheren übergehen. Die Keramik als Katalysator beschleunigt die Reaktion, wird aber dabei nicht verändert. (Das ist übrigens auch die Erklärung dafür, dass sich EM-Keramik nicht verbraucht.)
Die in der Keramik enthaltenen Informationen wurden somit auf das Wasser übertragen, eine vorherige Reduktion der Wassercluster verbessert die Rate nachweislich enorm.
Das so behandelte Wasser wirkt sich u.a. positiv auf die Mitochondrien aus. Dadurch wird über die Atmungskette das energiereiche Molekül Adenosintriphosphat regeneriert, welches die ganzheitliche Behandlung wirkungsvoll unterstützen kann. 


Warum nicht gleich so?
Denn wenn man sich das so durchliest, dann kann man doch die Wirkungsweise verstehen.
Oder etwa doch nicht?


Gruß Carsten



PS:
Da hätte ich doch fast den Quellennachweis vergessen.


----------



## DbSam (16. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle, dass es für jede Studie irgendwo eine Gegenstudie gibt und dass es letztendlich immer auf die Fragestellung und den Studienaufbau ankommt, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erhalten - nicht umsonst wird von allen Seiten viel Geld ausgegeben, um Studien und Gegenstudien in Auftrag zu geben


Nun, das kann bei normalen Studien durchaus der Fall sein. Es wäre mal interessant darüber eine Studie zu lesen. 


So einfach kannst Du Dir das aber nicht machen.
Es geht hier um wissenschaftliche Studien, genauer Laborstudien und Feldstudien/-experimente.
Und genau da gibt es die Lücken auf Seiten der Hersteller/Vertrieb, wie es auch hier nachgewiesen wird.
Hier noch einmal ein wichtiger Auszug dazu aus dem Wiki.
_"Kritisiert wird, dass viele Informationen, die sich über EM finden lassen, unzuverlässig sind und auf Arbeiten basieren, die wissenschaftlichen Standards nicht genügen. [6] Es wurde des Weiteren gezeigt, dass positive Wirkungen nicht direkt von lebenden EM-Mikroorganismen verursacht werden, sondern primär vom nährstoffreichen Lösungs-Substrat herrühren.[17][6][7] Higa selbst weist darauf hin, dass der Mangel an wissenschaftlicher Akzeptanz auf die schwierige Reproduzierbarkeit zurückzuführen ist.[8]"_ (Quelle: Wikipedia)
Danach folgt eine längere Auflistung von Studien, in allen Studien (mit Ausnahme einer chinesischen) konnte *keine* signifikante Wirkung von EM allein nachgewiesen werden.

Im Bereich von wirkungslosen Produkten geht es manchmal sogar soweit, dass unpassende Studien einfach unterdrückt werden.)

Und bei EM wird die Werbung ganz gekonnt per Autosuggestion, garniert mit ein paar Buzz-Wörtern, geführt und dadurch können ganz stinknormale Mikroorganismen stark überteuert verkauft werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2016)

Also fass ich mal für mich zusammen ohne auf Keramikzeugs einzugehen.
EM _kann_ positiv auf einen Teich der neu angelegt ist einwirken und den Start beschleunigen. Weiterhin _kann_ es auf bestehende Probleme eine positive Unterstützung des Systems geben. Da es aber Mikroorganismen sind sollten die sich in einen gut funktionierendem System von alleine halten können und müssen nicht ständig nachdosiert werden, bzw. normalerweise von selbst gebildet in ausreichender / überlebensfähiger Anzahl.
Ist das jetzt richtig 

Jetzt muss ich mich erstmal wieder setzen und brauch ne Dosis  und


----------



## DbSam (17. Okt. 2016)

Ja, so in etwa. 
Und wenn man noch weiter zusammenfasst, dann kann man auch ruhig ganz darauf verzichten.

Denn das Ergebnis dieses EM-Tests von Dr. Heinz Jaksch (Biologisches Labor Wien Ost) lautet:
_"Über die sechswöchige Dauer des Versuchs konnten weder nennenswerte Unterschiede im Wasser noch im Sediment zwischen den mit sterilisierten und den mit lebenden Mikroorganismen beimpften Proben festgestellt werden. Eine Ausnamhe machten lediglich die Nitrit-Werte. Hier ergaben die nicht-sterilisierten Proben klar höhere Werte. Das lässt darauf schließen, dass es sehr wohl unterschiedliche mikrobielle Aktivitäten zwischen den Proben gab._
_ In keiner Phase des Experiments ergab sich beim wichtigen Phosphor-Wert ein signifikanter Unterschied. Bei einem verstärkten Abbau von organischem Material – Fachausdruck: Mineralisation – hätte ich mir etwa einen Anstieg des freien Phosphats oder wenigstens des Total-Phosphors im Wasser erwartet. Ein Absinken des pH-Werts durch die verstärkte Freisetzung von Kohlendioxid und ein Anstieg der Leitfähigkeit in den Proben mit den lebenden Mikroorganismen ist ebenfalls ausgeblieben. Auch rein optisch ergab sich in den 4 Gefäßen während des Versuchs keine Unterschiede._
_Letztendlich hat sich der organische Anteil des Sediments in allen vier Gefäßen während der Inkubation gegenüber dem Ausgangswert überhaupt nicht verändert. _


_Fazit_
_Nach derzeitigem Stand meines Wissens würde ich den Einsatz derartiger Mittel in Garten- und Schwimmteichen nicht empfehlen, zumal die Sache mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden ist."_

Wer dennoch unbedingt etwas hinein schütten möchte:
Eine mit Kanne-Brottrunk angerührte Suppe sollte das gleiche Ergebnis in preiswert bringen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tephrofan (17. Okt. 2016)

merci für die echt konstruktive und Hilfreiche Ausführung- mal schaun wies bei mir funktioniert, ich denke auch, dass man durch guten Pflanzenbesatz und die richtige Umwälzung schon fast alles erreicht. Muss nur schaun dass ich meinen Teich fülle wenns mal wieder so richtigen Wolkenbruch gibt. Dann kann ich alle Fallrohre der Gewächshäuser ins Becken leiten und meine 34m³ Zisternen leeren. Wir haben hier bei uns richtig schlechtes, Nitratverseuchtes Trinkwasser- kein Wunder bei den ganzen Biogaswahn der hier veranstaltet und auch noch gefördert wird- sowas möcht ich meinem Teich nicht wirklich antun- es gibt hier auch keine Brunnen. Das Grundwasser bei uns hier liegt bei etwa 40m Tiefe- auf jeden Fall werde ich- ähnlich Oliver, alle Bauabschnitte ablichten, notieren und über Erfolge-/Mißerfolge berichten-


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> Dann kann ich alle Fallrohre der Gewächshäuser ins Becken leiten


Wenn deine Gewächshäuser ihr Wasser in die Zisternen abschlagen dann würde ich den Überlauf auf jeden Fall in den Teich leiten. Den Teich so bauen das dieser wieder einen Überlauf hat. Somit werden sich die Schmutzstoffe von den Dächer in der Zisterne absetzen und dein Teich bekommt  Regelmäßig einen Wasseraustausch.
Wenn dann im Bachlauf oder in den Teichbereichen Kalksteine genutzt werden, wird sich auch eine Wasserhärte einstellen mit welcher du gut klar kommst.

Ich habe an einem Fallrohr der Scheune so einen Wasserdieb, welcher durch ein Feinsieb einen Großteil des Regenwassers ab nimmt. Die groben Schmutzstoffe gehen weiter. Also keinen billigen einfachen Wasserdieb der alles mit in den Teich nimmt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/REGENTONNE-R...hash=item3cfdb7edc5:m:mUSO1nu0q8FIdC2SLxsPCHw

Nach meiner Meinung ist der Wasseraustauch der beste Filter. 
So ist es bei mir häufig das der Teich überläuft.Ist aber auch kein Problem weil nach dem Teich noch ein "kleines" Stück Rasen kommt.


----------



## Micha61 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,



DbSam schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich beides.


stimmt !



DbSam schrieb:


> Eine mit Kanne-Brottrunk angerührte Suppe sollte das gleiche Ergebnis in preiswert bringen.


stimmt auch !!



Tephrofan schrieb:


> merci für die echt konstruktive und Hilfreiche Ausführung-


schliesse mich an, danke Carsten !!!



Tephrofan schrieb:


> dass man durch guten Pflanzenbesatz und die richtige Umwälzung schon fast alles erreicht.


einen angemessenen Besatz, nicht vergessen !!!!



Tephrofan schrieb:


> . Muss nur schaun dass ich meinen Teich fülle wenns mal wieder so richtigen Wolkenbruch gibt. Dann kann ich alle Fallrohre der Gewächshäuser ins Becken leiten


bevor Du das machst, fange am Beginn des Wolkenbruchs, das Regenwasser auf und messe die WW.
Vor allem ph und PO4 !!!!!


LG Micha


----------



## Tephrofan (21. Okt. 2016)

Micha! Danke für die Info- aber ich denke, immer noch besser "sauren" Regen, als Nitratverseuchtes, gechlortes Trinkwasser aus der Leitung. Außerdem sehe ich hierzu ein richtiges Problem bei der Befüllung. Der nächste Hydrant ist 50m weg und nur schwer zu erreichen, er müsste durch die ganze Anlage verlegt werden. Und keine Ahnung dann, was das kostet. Wir zahlen für 1m³ Leitungswasser um die 3,00 Euro, wären dann ca. 600,- Euro sollte es offiziell abgerechnet werden. Ich rechne auch so, dass siech der Teich die erste Zeit erstmal schön "grün" färbt bis sich das ganze Ökosystem einmal eingespielt hat- aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Dr.J (21. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> Ich rechne auch so, dass siech der Teich die erste Zeit erstmal schön "grün" färbt bis sich das ganze Ökosystem einmal eingespielt hat- aber damit kann ich leben.



 Grün ist doch eine schöne Farbe.  Mein Schwimmteich wurde diese Jahr auch neu angelegt und zeigt seine grüne Farbe. Deswegen kann man trotzdem unbesorgt drin schwimmen. Es dauert eben bis sich das einstellt. Mein Pflanzenfilter ist auch noch am Anfang und die Pflanzen noch recht klein. Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass Geduld die richtige Vorgehensweise ist. Mittelchen kommen nicht in Frage.

Mein anderer Teich ist 15 Jahre alt. Außer ein paar Fadenalgen im Frühjahr ist er sonst glasklar. Auch hier war Geduld erfolgreich.


----------

